# weird trip /anxiety attack?



## adivinecreature (May 29, 2006)

hey all,

i use to smoke alot last year and i did it twice this year within a 3 month period and the last time i did it was yesterday and i got a crazy trip which im not to sure about because ive never had it happen before.

I had like a burning almost internal bleeding rush like feeling going through my body and i began twitching and quivering every once in awhile. My chest also felt flexed mostly just on my right lung which had been hurting after the first hits and holding it in for awhile.i just thought it was the THC messing with me because of the pain but i wasnt sure. there also was this bump like thing above my upper right chest that looked like it appeared but maybe it was there before i have no idea, but it hurt in a burning sensation way. during the time i smoked it i saw alot of illusion like stuff like on the freeway i saw a sign with like hundreds of signs behind it and floating sharp lights it was kinda weird and scary. but its the next day and my chest still burns and i still feel kinda dazed.

Like i said i dont smoke to often so if this is common sorry for evening posting im just curious.


----------



## Biffdoggie (May 29, 2006)

Sounds similar to a recent post-
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=731

Lots of good outlooks in this one, including my experience involving anxiety issues, feel free to PM me if you want, I've been through similar things.

Also, the viusal disturbances and such make me wonder, you weren't smoking anywhere you might have gotten some dust were you?


----------



## adivinecreature (May 29, 2006)

no not that i know of...it was just a smoking with a friend type thing, like i said i had not done it for 3 months until yesterday, is it pretty normal what i explained.. i just wanna make sure i dont have to go see a doctor or anything.


----------



## adivinecreature (May 29, 2006)

i also forgot to point out ive been sick for a few days (common cold) prior to this, so i was sick when i smoked basically would that have effected me at all? because i had been coughing alot before i smoked.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 30, 2006)

Thats crazy...
r u sure you were smoking pot???

sound like mushrooms...


----------



## TURKEYNECK (May 31, 2006)

sounds like PCP...scary stuff.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

Pcp????


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 1, 2006)

phencyclidine....Angel Dust; Sherm

PCP is a powerful psychedelic known for its dissociative effects at higher doses. It is best known for stories of the strange and sometimes violent behavior of people under its influence.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 1, 2006)

Hey adivinecreature, Seriously, it would be impossible to answer you and know that the answer is positively correct.

I've smoked pot that was so impossibly strong that after just two tokes off a pinner I couldn't move my legs for several minutes. I mean they wouldn't respond. Scared the shit outta me at the time but I kept my cool and it went away after awhile.

Pot can also be spiked with any number of chems. Who knows?

If you're alright now, then I wouldn't worry. If you're still feeling the same way, then do what you know in your head to be right for you.

No one can make that call but you man.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 1, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> phencyclidine....Angel Dust; Sherm
> 
> PCP is a powerful psychedelic known for its dissociative effects at higher doses. It is best known for stories of the strange and sometimes violent behavior of people under its influence.


 

Thanx man!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 1, 2006)

No problem bro.. did you ever see that movie "Training Day"???thats what his herb was laced with..its no joke..Imbalming fluid has the same effect.


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 7, 2006)

im alright now just to let you guys know still a little sick though


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 7, 2006)

Good to hear.


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 8, 2006)

yep i smoked the other day and it was amazing  in a good way


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 9, 2006)

Awesome, just a fluke then hopefully.


----------



## trippsterr420 (Jun 10, 2006)

bro' yourr shitt was lacedd to tell you. either with some PCP, or some fcuking coke. you gotta watch outt for that shit and watch whoo you get it from, people are sick out there and will tell you they gott strongg as bud' and ******* lace it, to make it seem as if it is.
before you smoke your shitt , check it up. might sound gay but if you smoke alone take a picc of it and send the pic to me and ill see. make a good zoom in tho'. so yea, if you ever need help, just message me.
be carreful


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 10, 2006)

We allready went over that aspect of it, divine was burning with a good friend who didn't have any problems, that was our first guess also.


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 14, 2006)

ive been smoking almost everyday sense then and no similar problems like that are happening anymore i think i just took way to big of a hit and held it in way to long then i can handle.


----------



## mark23 (Jul 3, 2008)

*I dont think this was any type of anxiety attack. As you told that you dont smoke too often, so that can be a reason of your problem. You should stop smoking. If you think that you are going through any type of anxiety attack than you should consult with a doctor. There are many options available in the market to get rid of this but with doctors prescription. Xanax is one of the best medicines of this issue. You can find more information about xanax at http://www.xanax-effects.com Apart from all this you really need some great will power and self control to do it.*


----------



## 912Dealer (Jul 10, 2008)

Yeah, weed can be laced with so many different things now in days
you could have had it laced with PCP or some blow, cause it seems like you had a stimulating body rush of some sort
I have a friend who used to smoke ALOT, his mom grew an he did too an they dealed an they had piles of weed, like, they had a closet literally FULL of the bud only an they'd have to chop it all down cause it was sticky an the seeds would fall out stuff

Well, he now gets seizures when he smokes an gets high
theres only some types that he wont get like that on, but it has to be good stuff that isn't to harsh or anything

But I just thought that maybe that could trigger something for you


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Jul 10, 2008)

You just can't handle that much bro. Nothing to be alarmed about when i first started i thought i was a big baller and i would smoke whole blunts by myself and get like that. You just have to give your tolerance level a boost and try and smoke more.


----------



## CaliWizard (Jul 22, 2008)

i have anxiety attack type things every so often. i will go hrough phases where i cant get high enough, then the next day i take a rip from my bong and BAM im hit with a high  almost cant handle. one time recently i started getting odd feelings all over me .. since then i havent smoked anything but my pipe when im alone. i find smoking with my mom and her bf calms me because i know they are in the same place i am. 

most likely it was just some realy good weed that you didnt expect, once that happens your mind plays all kinds of nasty tricks on you. you just have to sit back take some deep breaths and realize in 15 to 20 minutes you will be back ....


----------



## clanchattan (Jul 22, 2008)

sounds like pcp to me too. if the greenery smells like a magic marker than is bad news chief. unless you like it...........


----------



## shankly (Mar 19, 2009)

Panic and anxiety are very common when you smoke weed as it directly impacts your nervous system and slows it down. Hence there is that feeling of nervousness and being still. Taking deep breath for few mins and spending sometime in open can surely get you over that.


----------



## Rockster (Mar 19, 2009)

mark23 said:
			
		

> *I don&#8217;t think this was any type of anxiety attack. As you told that you don&#8217;t smoke too often, so that can be a reason of your problem. You should stop smoking. If you think that you are going through any type of anxiety attack than you should consult with a doctor. There are many options available in the market to get rid of this but with doctor&#8217;s prescription. Xanax is one of the best medicines of this issue. You can find more information about xanax at http://www.xanax-effects.com Apart from all this you really need some great will power and self control to do it.*



First post and promoting bloody xanax eh?


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 19, 2009)

Shoot you guys, do you all forget that weed is a psychotrophic substance? It acts on the central nervous system and alters brain function, hello, hallucinations aren't out of the norm for some people who smoke. Yes, weed is a hallucinagin, a minor one, albiet, but a hallucinagin none the less. You ever wonder why more people don't smoke? It's because many have adverse reactions like this guy, weed is powerful stuff. 

I doubt someone paid the extra dollar and went the extra mile to get PCP and give it to this guy (which has a street nickname of embalming fluid, embalming fluid is actually NEVER used to get anyone high, except maybe by the dumbest teenagers in the world who I bet won't make that mistake again) 

Sounds like this guy just has some brain chemical issues that he should be concious of when smoking, and make sure he is always in a place where he can't hurt himself or others if a reaction like that happens again (not driving for example). Ya might want to stop holding in the smoke for such a long time man, not good for ya. I know when I started smoking after 4 years of not, weed was almost too intense and trippy for me to get back into. All you pothead out there, maybe you forget what that first bowl is like after your tolerance is completely gone. It's pretty crazy...


----------



## hippiehaze (Mar 20, 2009)

If you have had unlaced weed before then you would know if it has been laced. if it were laced with either pcp or cocaine then it would unmistakeably taste like straight chemical.


----------



## hippiehaze (Mar 20, 2009)

oh and _fermaldhyde, or more commonly known as embalming fluid, can be used to get high and is often used with weed or tabacco to produce effects almost identical to PCP. street name is "love boat" so watch out for this, and STAY AWAY!
_


----------



## blancolighter (Mar 20, 2009)

hippiehaze said:
			
		

> oh and _fermaldhyde, or more commonly known as embalming fluid, can be used to get high and is often used with weed or tabacco to produce effects almost identical to PCP. street name is "love boat" so watch out for this, and STAY AWAY!_


 
Yo, there are no cases proving what you said. Basically all cases where they tried to find pure embalming fluid for sale on the street come up nil, as it is always cut with pcp. Also they found that individuals who ingested a combination of formaldhyde and pcp would often not test positive for pcp, though it was known the subject ingested it, so even if a person doesn't piss pcp for the test, they probably ingested it since it has been impossible to find embalming fluid on the street without pcp. 

If everyone stopped propagating this myth about embalming fluid, it will probably save the health of many.

Check this link out. The first link under the "General Information" section is particularly relevant to what we're talking about. 

hxxp://www.erowid.org/chemicals/pcp
http://www.erowid.org/chemicals/pcp/pcp_info6.shtml


----------

